# Top 20 tallest buildings in London with free public access



## jonH (Jul 23, 2009)

Well what are they? in order of height please


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2009)

Monument? London Eye?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2009)

got to pay for both of them


----------



## jonH (Jul 23, 2009)

westminster cathedral bell tower?????


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah, I thought he meant if the public could access them, if you get my drift.


----------



## jonH (Jul 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Ah, I thought he meant if the public could access them, if you get my drift.



no, it's a bit of a confusing title but I meant free entry and free access, canary wharf is free entry but not public access, 

this is for poor people who want to see the city from on high


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2009)

jonH said:


> no, it's a bit of a confusing title but I meant free entry and free access, canary wharf is free entry but not public access,
> 
> this is for poor people who want to see the city from on high


ah - in that case you want to seek this out, it's by kenwood







but hopefully on a nicer day


----------



## jonH (Jul 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> ah - in that case you want to seek this out, it's by kenwood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's nice but it's not that tall, but yes, even so, it's high


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 24, 2009)

A quick Google gives admission of 2 quid for concessions for the Mounment. Dunno what the view is like though. 

Hampstead Heath is obviously free.


----------



## cesare (Jul 24, 2009)

There's a free public viewing gallery at the Oxo Tower.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 24, 2009)

Council tower block.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> There's a free public viewing gallery at the Oxo Tower.



Really nice view along the river esp at sunset


----------



## cesare (Jul 24, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Really nice view along the river esp at sunset



Yes, that's the best time to go in winter (not sure what time the gallery closes in summer).


----------



## 6_6 (Jul 24, 2009)

Primrose Hill in Chalk Farm can see beautiful London skyline.


----------



## myname (Jul 24, 2009)

how about guys hospital?


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is the top 40.

"This list ranks London skyscrapers and free-standing towers that stand at least 100 metres (328 ft) tall. Existing structures are included for ranking purposes based on present height.

Rank   Name   Height
metres / ft   Floors   Year   Notes 
1 One Canada Square 235 / 771 01.050 1991 11th-tallest building in Europe, tallest building in the United Kingdom. Tallest building in the United Kingdom since 1991. Tallest structure completed in London in the 1990s.[1][14] 
2 Crystal Palace Transmitter 219 / 720 35.0N/A 1950 Tallest structure completed in London in the 1950s.[2][15] 
3= 8 Canada Square 200 / 655 03.045 2002 18th-tallest building in Europe, second-tallest building in the United Kingdom.[16][17] 
3= 25 Canada Square 200 / 655 04.045 2002 18th-tallest building in Europe, second-tallest building in the United Kingdom.[18][19] 
5 BT Tower 191 / 625 16.034 1962 Tallest building completed in London in the 1960s.[20][21] 
6 Tower 42 183 / 600 07.042 1980 28th-tallest building in Europe, fourth-tallest building in the United Kingdom. Tallest structure completed in London in the 1980s.[22][23] 
7 30 St Mary Axe 180 / 590 09.040 2003 Also known as the Gherkin. 31st-tallest building in Europe, sixth-tallest building in the United Kingdom.[24][25] 
8 Broadgate Tower 161 / 529 14.035 2008 49th-tallest building in Europe.[26][27] 
9 One Churchill Place 156 / 513 22.032 2004 Seventh-tallest building in the United Kingdom.[28][29] 
10= 25 Bank Street 153 / 502 19.033 2003 Eighth-tallest building in the United Kingdom.[32][33] 
10= 40 Bank Street 153 / 502 20.033 2003 Eighth-tallest building in the United Kingdom.[34][35] 
10= Croydon Transmitter 153 / 502 36.0N/A 1964 [30][31] 
13 10 Upper Bank Street 151 / 495 23.032 2003 Tenth-tallest building in the United Kingdom.[36][37] 
14 Pan Peninsula East Tower 147 / 484 02.048 2008 [38][39] 
15 Guy's Tower 143 / 469 17.034 1974 Tallest all-hospital building in the world. Tallest structure completed in London in the 1970s.[40][41] 
16 22 Marsh Wall East Tower 140 / 458 40 2010 
17 London Eye 135 / 443 37.0N/A 1999 The world's tallest ferris wheel until the completion of the Star of Nanchang in 2006. Is now the world's third tallest ferris wheel, after the Singapore Flyer opened in 2008 (soon to be surpassed by the Beijing Great Wheel in late 2009). Contains the highest public viewing point in London.[42][43] 
18 Wembley Stadium 133 / 436 34.06 2007 Tallest stadium in the world.[44][45] 
19 CityPoint 127 / 417 11.036 1967 [46][47] 
20 Willis Building 125 / 410 29.026 2007 [48][49] 
21 Euston Tower 124 / 408 12.036 1970 [50][51] 
22= Shakespeare Tower 123 / 404 05.043 1976 [56][57] 
22= Lauderdale Tower 123 / 404 06.043 1974 [54][55] 
22= Cromwell Tower 123 / 404 08.042 1973 [52][53] 
25 Pan Peninsula West Tower 122 / 400 10.039 2008 [58][59] 
26 Millbank Tower 119 / 390 21.033 1963 [60][61] 
27 Aviva Tower 118 / 387 28.028 1969 [62][63] 
28= Centre Point 117 / 385 15.035 1967 [64][65] 
28= Empress State Building 117 / 385 24.031 1961 Originally stood at a height of 100 metres (328 ft) before a height extension in 2003.[66][67] 
30 Battersea Power Station 113 / 370 33.010 1953 [68][9] 
31 St Paul's Cathedral 111 / 364 38.0N/A 1710 Tallest place of worship in London. Tallest structure completed in London in the 1700s.[8][69] 
32= King's Reach Tower 108 / 354 18.034 2004 [70][71] 
32= 1 West India Quay 108 / 354 13.036 2004 [72][73] 
34 Shell Centre 107 / 351 30.026 1961 [74][75] 
35= Nito Spitalfields 105 / 344 34 2009 Topped out (100 Middlesex Street) 
35= 33 Canada Square 105 / 344 32.018 1999 [76][77] 
36= Ontario Tower 104 / 340 25.029 2007 [80][81] 
36= 99 Bishopsgate 104 / 340 31.026 1976 [78][79] 
38 Victoria Tower 102 / 336 39.0N/A 1858 World's tallest non-religious building in the world upon completion. Tallest structure completed in London in the 1800s.[82][83] 
39 Portland House 101 / 333 26.029 1963 [84][85] 
40 The London Hilton on Park Lane 101 / 331 27.029 1963 [86][87]


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 24, 2009)

Ally Pally has sweeping and spectacular views of the city imo.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 24, 2009)

jonH said:


> westminster cathedral bell tower?????



sadly, that has been closed to the public for some years now.

Mayors office, City Hall open first weekend of the month.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jul 24, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Ally Pally has sweeping and spectacular views of the city imo.



Great view of London on Parkland Walk between Highgate & Ally Pally


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 24, 2009)

The North view from Brockwell Park pretty much covers all of Central London from Canary Wharf to Battersea.

You could try blagging it into 42, the restaurant/bar at the top of the old NatWest tower (now called Tower 42), or Windows at the Hyde Park Hilton...


----------



## jonH (Jul 24, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Here is the top 40.
> 
> "This list ranks London skyscrapers and free-standing towers that stand at least 100 metres (328 ft) tall. Existing structures are included for ranking purposes based on present height.
> 
> ...



I like the list, but do any of these meet the original criteria?


----------



## jonH (Jul 24, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> sadly, that has been closed to the public for some years now.
> 
> Mayors office, City Hall open first weekend of the month.


----------



## lozenge (Jul 24, 2009)

Ruskin Park, Norwood Park and Greenwich Park all have interesting north facing views of the city skyline. 
There's also a restaurant at the top of the Hilton Metropole on Edgware Road. 
Private dining is available at the top of "the Gherkin" with a spectacular nearly 360º view (partly obscured by Tower 42).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 28, 2009)

editor said:


> Monument? London Eye?



They aren't free but I have been in both for free. I have even popped my head out of the golden bit on the top of monument (no guard rail or anything up there). 
There is also a cool bit below monument where Hook & Wren did experiments. I have also been in there (thank you fans)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 28, 2009)

jonH said:


> I like the list, but do any of these meet the original criteria?



I don't think any do.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like the mounment doesn't even make the top 40- it's a mere toddler at 61 metres.

The tower containing Big Ben also just misses, not that it is open to the public AFAIK


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been up it.  (Big Ben that is).

(Or the tower containing it)


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I've been up it.  (Big Ben that is).
> 
> (Or the tower containing it)



How did you do that- was it a special tour?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 29, 2009)

Euston Tower - visit Acas there and have a sneaky butchers.


----------

